# Killing Piracy



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey all,
We all are used to using pirated software from ages. We used to go to the local cd store and take a pirated copy of a movie on rent or purchase a video game. Now we have torrents and file sharing sites. We download and install Windows like its for granted. These are works of years and years of hard work. It is ruining our potential to spend some quality time on your work or studies. Had piracy not existed, we wouldn't have had so many Gigabytes of illegal copies of movies/tv shows/softwares/games. And in this way we could have saved us months of time & spend it rather on some productive work to gain money and then spend it legally on whatever we want.  I am sure almost everyone who uses Windows & if their machine is not shipped with Windows is using a pirated copy of it. 
What do you guys have opinion on this?


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

What's your point ? You want to kill piracy because you are feeling guilty about doing it ?
Although there is no justification of piracy but when someone say is watching English TV shows on the zcafe, AXN etc, stuff like Big Bang Theory and all and how ruthlessly they snip portions because they feel it is not appropriate for us, people resort to piracy and download the shows and watch the uncensored original version rather than the heavily censored Indian versions.

Although unrelated, recently was watching the Gangam style song which is in Rangrezz movie too, the song was coming on some channel and in that when the lyrics come as "Sexy Lady", they muted the sexy part. I mean WTF !!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

I had stated this point somewhere else, ill state it again for Console games..
Almost all console games are imported, hence customs and other crap appy to them..
That means their price increases drastically of what it should be.. compare PC and console title prices..
In the end, people have no choice as shelling out Rs 3k for a single game is just too much..
Also consider this..Kaspersky Internet security is sold in US for 50$ for 1 year 1 PC..
but in India, they did a price revision for Rs 529 only (boxed pack) because it will sell more that way.. If other companies follow this , im sure they would sell a lot more.. Im not saying it would completely stop piracy.. but ATLEAST, they would be able to make more profit


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Although unrelated, recently was watching the Gangam style song which is in Rangrezz movie too, the song was coming on some channel and in that when the lyrics come as "Sexy Lady", they muted the sexy part. I mean WTF !!!



What they think 
"bhai bache bigad jayenge iss part ko mute kardo"...WTF..!!!!
And if a Porn Actress can be bollywood actress WTF the think we are "bhai isse bache ni bigadenge chalo Sunny Leone ko cast karlete hai" **** happens


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> What's your point ? You want to kill piracy because you are feeling guilty about doing it ?
> Although there is no justification of piracy but when someone say is watching English TV shows on the zcafe, AXN etc, stuff like Big Bang Theory and all and how ruthlessly they snip portions because they feel it is not appropriate for us, people resort to piracy and download the shows and watch the uncensored original version rather than the heavily censored Indian versions.



Whats your point here? Would you like to hear someone say Boo*s when your mother is sitting besides you? 
Apparently, I feel guilty about it. But the major culprit is the society that I live in which promotes piracy. Even people at high positions don't care whether they use original windows software or pirated one.



Nerevarine said:


> I had stated this point somewhere else, ill state it again for Console games..
> Almost all console games are imported, hence customs and other crap appy to them..
> That means their price increases drastically of what it should be.. compare PC and console title prices..
> In the end, people have no choice as shelling out Rs 3k for a single game is just too much..



Why play that game at all when you can't afford it? Just because everyone is stealing does it mean you should also?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

why the hell not ? when americans and europeans pay much less than we do for the same thing ?
PS: I donot own a console and majourity of my PC games are original

And btw, if you want to be "the knight in shining armor" and take on piracy single handedly.. by all means go ahead..
As for me, I WILL ALWAYS PAY to buy things that DESERVE it.. 
Kaspersky is a prime example


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Whats your point here? Would you like to hear someone say Boo*s when your mother is sitting besides you?
> Apparently, I feel guilty about it. But the major culprit is the society that I live in which promotes piracy. Even people at high positions don't care whether they use original windows software or pirated one.
> 
> Why play that game at all when you can't afford it? Just because everyone is stealing does it mean you should also?



You think the people see the uncensored versions before their folks ? Also in many cases the joke or something gets lost in the censoring. I would watch an uncensored version alone rather than watching a crippled one with everyone.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> why the hell not ? when americans and europeans pay much less than we do for the same thing ?
> PS: I donot own a console and majourity of my PC games are original



Is that a fault of the game developers? Does the fault of customs and taxes make you obligated to steal someone else's work? If you don't get 24-hour power supply in your city, would you love to steal it just because other cities get it?



raksrules said:


> You think the people see the uncensored versions before their folks ? Also in many cases the joke or something gets lost in the censoring. I would watch an uncensored version alone rather than watching a crippled one with everyone.



We would love if we get money without even working. But such things don't exist in this world. Neither should stealing.



Nerevarine said:


> And btw, if you want to be "the knight in shining armor" and take on piracy single handedly.. by all means go ahead..
> As for me, I WILL ALWAYS PAY to buy things that DESERVE it..
> Kaspersky is a prime example



What is your point when you yourself don't use pirated stuff?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

If these companies gave a rat's a$$ about launching games officially in India, then their prices would be waaaaay down..
Do some research on the internet, you will know what im talking about



> What is your point when you yourself don't use pirated stuff?


I am simply giving you an answer, why piracy is much more rampant here in India..
An average indian just cant afford software that is priced 3X times of what it should be..
A McDonalds Happy meal in US costs 3-5$ but in india, its much less... WHY ?
Because People in USA have more average income.. Prices should be set according to this, not dollar to rupee translation like console games (with added tax)


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If these companies gave a rat's a$$ about launching games officially in India, then their prices would be waaaaay down..
> Do some research on the internet, you will know what im talking about



They don't, may be because they're allergic to people with your kind of attitude of stealing. It is not just India where they are not officially releasing. But I am sure when they realise that there is a real market here then we will have launches here. Though GTA IV is available at just Rs. 375


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

^Allergic to people with my kind of attitude LOL.. Good one
Speaking of attitude, if they had "Kaspersky" or "McDonalds" kind of attitude, they would have made a lot more profit.. Just sayin
Again, I ask you to do some research about this before talking nonsense..
I think this topic has already been covered somewhere else in another thread



> GTA IV is available at just Rs. 375


yep and that is  a PC game, PC games are priced reasonably in India..but check the price of the console version of GTA IV


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> americans and europeans pay more than us for the same game



Corrected


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Allergic to people with my kind of attitude LOL.. Good one
> Speaking of attitude, if they had "Kaspersky" or "McDonalds" kind of attitude, they would have made a lot more profit.. Just sayin
> Again, I ask you to do some research about this before talking nonsense..
> I think this topic has already been covered somewhere else in another thread



They will , in the meantime , if you people stop stealing others hard work then may be they can consider. Just look at the way you wrote, instead of having respect to these developers that have made such awesome piece of software with their brains , you just think its their **** fault of not paying heed to indian markets & go on to steal it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If these companies gave a rat's a$$ about launching games officially in India, then their prices would be waaaaay down..
> Do some research on the internet, you will know what im talking about
> 
> 
> ...



And the flow of money is more there, In India prices are going up everyday, but income is still the same.
A average employe in MCD over there rougly earns 400-1500$ a month comapred to 6000 Rs/monthly here

and another thing that goes here is I can buy that game for 100 rs why spend 1k for it?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I am simply giving you an answer, why piracy is much more rampant here in India..
> An average indian just cant afford software that is priced 3X times of what it should be..
> A McDonalds Happy meal in US costs 3-5$ but in india, its much less... WHY ?
> Because People in USA have more average income.. Prices should be set according to this, not dollar to rupee translation like console games (with added tax)



Exactly the debate i wanted to have in this thread here whether average indian can afford original softwares. what can be done to bring down prices , that stuff..



theserpent said:


> and another thing that goes here is I can buy that game for 100 rs why spend 1k for it?



Again , you are not "buying" that game, you're "stealing" it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Exactly the debate i wanted to have in this thread here whether average indian can afford original softwares. what can be done to bring down prices , that stuff..



Well see you can't help it, bringing down the price(by say 40%) more will be nothing more than a loss to them.
Games in India are around 500-1k Max:1.5k..Only bethesda releases games for 2.5k which is too much
Yes, In great difficulty i convince my mom to get a 1k/1k+ game.
But if you want to buy orginal games you should check out Stean sales which have crazy deals sometimes



chaitanya2106 said:


> Whats your point here? Would you like to hear someone say Boo*s when your mother is sitting besides you?
> Apparently, I feel guilty about it. But the major culprit is the society that I live in which promotes piracy. Even people at high positions don't care whether they use original windows software or pirated one.
> 
> 
> ...



See not all an afford the games, so they end buy pirating it, and some softwares are way out of reach of anyperson eg Photoshop which alone costs more than 400-500$


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> See not all an afford the games, so they end buy pirating it, and some softwares are way out of reach of anyperson eg Photoshop which alone costs more than 400-500$



Thats like saying , i cannot afford an iphone 5 but i will buy its pirated version, some chinese model, but the major difference is in software you're using the original stuff.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Thats like saying , i cannot afford an iphone 5 but i will buy its pirated version, some chinese model, but the major difference is in software you're using the original stuff.



Nowadays studios are becoming smart and are focusing more on the multiplayer (online) side of the games . You cant (generally) play online if you have a pirated game . See , there is a difference. If anyone says that single player campaign is more than enough to get out of a game , then they are wrong as I said the multiplayer /co-op is becoming a great importance and a major selling point . 

Moreover in India the general people (parents) think that playing a game is a huge waste of time , so their children often look to other means to get it . Hence Piracy. This is not that big of  a issue in Developed countries.

Forget Piracy, India has much sensitive and basic issues , that we are still dealing with .


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

Lets assume there is a 'perfect world' where people only buy softwares and movies that they can afford. In that 'perfect world' I won't be able to buy most of the movies, albums, tv shows and games that I have on my PC right now. So the companies won't get money from me. How is that different from this 'imperfect world' where I'm pirating stuff because I can't afford it or it is not available at all? 

Judge: 17,000 illegal downloads don’t equal 17,000 lost sales | Ars Technica

Remember, piracy =/= stealing.

*i53.tinypic.com/zk04d4.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

So...basically......they shouldn't price it right...but we would be made to cough up more than what people all over the world does..
seems a lot familiar like......blackmarket?
pardon me am a noob...but i dont really see the intelligence here..
and dont get me started on censoring stuff in India..


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Forget Piracy, India has much sensitive and basic issues , that we are still dealing with .



See, you said it. piracy is not much of an issue. What kind of other issues you're talking about?



Inceptionist said:


> Lets assume there is a 'perfect world' where people only buy softwares and movies that they can afford. In that 'perfect world' I won't be able to buy most of the movies, albums, tv shows and games that I have on my PC right now. So the companies won't get money from me. How is that different from this 'imperfect world' where I'm pirating stuff because I can't afford it or it is not available at all?
> 
> Judge: 17,000 illegal downloads don’t equal 17,000 lost sales | Ars Technica
> 
> ...





hahaha.... they should make cheating in exams LEGAL.



sumonpathak said:


> So...basically......they shouldn't price it right...but we would be made to cough up more than what people all over the world does..
> seems a lot familiar like......blackmarket?
> pardon me am a noob...but i dont really see the intelligence here..
> and dont get me started on censoring stuff in India..



we should make it a point that we are not getting the right price. But stealing is not the way to go forward in my opinion.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> See, you said it. piracy is not much of an issue. What kind of other issues you're talking about?



There are a lot of Social , Environmental issues in India. I wont list all of them , but there are wikipedia pages about them . You dont watch a whole lot of news do you . (Don't take this sentence seriously)

Socio-economic issues in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Environmental issues in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

IMHO its about time the companies grow some balls and start pricing stuff the right way..just pushing the onus on consumers wont help them.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> IMHO its about time the companies grow some balls and *start pricing stuff the right way*..just pushing the onus on consumers wont help them.


+1    .


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> There are a lot of Social , Environmental issues in India. I wont list all of them , but there are wikipedia pages about them . You dont watch a whole lot of news do you . (Don't take this sentence seriously)
> 
> Socio-economic issues in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You would purchase those pirated cd's available in the blackmarket. Everybody knows that many of these cd's come from pakistan. So you should have an idea of where you're money is going? How piracy is landing money in the hands of terrorist organizations? This is a technology forum, so issues would most likely be related to it. Atleast, here we can make sure that our money is not going into wrong hands.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> You would purchase those pirated cd's available in the blackmarket. Everybody knows that many of these cd's come from pakistan. So you should have an idea of where you're money is going? How piracy is landing money in the hands of terrorist organizations? This is a technology forum, so issues would most likely be related to it. Atleast, here we can make sure that our money is not going into wrong hands.


huh?
Piracy - CD - Pakisthan- Terrorism  lulwot?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

so...what exactly is your issues here?
piracy or the CD's "supposedly" coming from Pakistan?
coz..ya know...if you want to blame Pakistan...i know quite a few gifted programmers from Pakistan..and they work for various companies...including security software's..shouldn't you be concerned there too?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> so...what exactly is your issues here?
> piracy or the CD's "supposedly" coming from Pakistan?
> coz..ya know...if you want to blame Pakistan...i know quite a few gifted programmers from Pakistan..and they work for various companies...including security software's..shouldn't you be concerned there too?



I just gave a reply to that post since it was concerned with socio economic issues in india. When am I "blaming" pakistan? Its everybody's choice to purchase an original dvd or a pirated one. The blackmarket here in my place has cds from pakistan.



pratyush997 said:


> huh?
> Piracy - CD - Pakisthan- Terrorism  lulwot?


And your point?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

and u have any proofs for such accusations?
anyhoo....my point still stands....companies should learn to price stuff right...Photoshop CS(latest edition) costs around 25K last time i checked...had it been 5K am sure many people would have bought it..u get my point?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> and u have any proofs for such accusations?
> anyhoo....my point still stands....companies should learn to price stuff right...Photoshop CS(latest edition) costs around 25K last time i checked...had it been 5K am sure many people would have bought it..u get my point?



are sadaf cds based in pakistan? I think yes.
Again, if the company is at fault with its pricing , will that give you a licence to steal its stuff? I mean ,why isn't everyone trying to understand this point and atleast acknowledge that YES I STEAL & CHEAT?


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I just gave a reply to that post since it was concerned with socio economic issues in india. When am I "blaming" pakistan? Its everybody's choice to purchase an original dvd or a pirated one. The blackmarket here in my place has cds from pakistan.
> 
> 
> And your point?



How do you know it is from Pakistan ? Just curious.

Edit: checked your last reply. And yes Sadaf are from Pakistan.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> And your point?


My point?
You(and me) can't do a F**king thing to stop Piracy!
Don't you know about TPB?
So It's better to stop Talking BS before Mods RIP this thread
I still agree to Sumonda's Point!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> atleast acknowledge that YES I STEAL & CHEAT?



What will you get if i or someone else says this ? Does it satisfy you or you get a sense of making people realize that they are doing wrong?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> What will you get if i or someone else says this ? Does it satisfy you or you get a sense of making people realize that they are doing wrong?




Hell yeah! What is wrong with you all when you're doing wrong? hahahahahahaha I don't get it man! Can't you accept that and stop bullshitt*ng here? It's like the truth is a slap to your faces!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

This thread seems pointless


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smelling some MODS coming here


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

@OP
Pirated CD's from Pakistan - Terrorism - lol 

If you want to stop piracy, go ahead. Be a superhero and thrash all shops who is selling those CDs. But don't expect everyone to change, when companies don't even give sh1t about Indian market.

Not everyone is rich or have money. And second thing, most of the game i pirate is either priced ridiculously or not even released in India. If a game is around 1k, i will purchase. But before getting a job, i cannot go and ask my parents to give me 1k to get a game. And sorry, i am not rich. But with whatever money i am earning i am purchasing games either from retail store or from online sites like Steam.

This topic is endless and people have their own views\reasons to pirate. I appreciate you want to change, but you cannot kill piracy. That's obvious truth.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> This thread seems pointless



I don't know what has got into you? Luckily , its for the administrators to decide that.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

soo...yer trying to get some voyeuristic pleasure here? u r in the wrong neighborhood 

unless yer ready to point the root issues moaning here wont help...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I found donating a dev on xda better than buying off this stuff (Overpriced)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess OP want to change the world overnight. Even in countries like US, where people earn a lot, pirate stuff.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @OP
> Pirated CD's from Pakistan - Terrorism - lol


I just gave an example. Corruption leads to money laundering. Money going into wrong hands indirectly. Eventually Money landing to terrorist organizations who get hold of sophisticated chemicals (they're not cheap) & creating bombs. Now try laughing on that.



furious_gamer said:


> If you want to stop piracy, go ahead. Be a superhero and thrash all shops who is selling those CDs. But don't expect everyone to change, when companies don't even give sh1t about Indian market.



Whose fault is that if companies don't **** about Indian market? Is it the fault of the companies ? Then lets say to them that "hey, you're not doing things right.do this". 



furious_gamer said:


> Not everyone is rich or have money. And second thing, most of the game i pirate is either priced ridiculously or not even released in India. If a game is around 1k, i will purchase. But before getting a job, i cannot go and ask my parents to give me 1k to get a game. And sorry, i am not rich. But with whatever money i am earning i am purchasing games either from retail store or from online sites like Steam.


Your kids can't afford to play original copies of video games so you tell them to steal it. Great! 



furious_gamer said:


> This topic is endless and people have their own views\reasons to pirate. I appreciate you want to change, but you cannot kill piracy. That's obvious truth.


You are making it endless otherwise IMHO this topic is totally legit & reasonable.



sumonpathak said:


> soo...yer trying to get some voyeuristic pleasure here? u r in the wrong neighborhood
> 
> unless yer ready to point the root issues moaning here wont help...



I don't know how you call Legit things as "VOYEURISTIC PLEASURE"? 
I think its you who try to get that because it is cheaply available in your neighbourhood. 



pratyush997 said:


> Well I found donating a dev on xda better than buying off this stuff (Overpriced)



That is great! Don't buy things you cannot afford. But don't steal it too!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I just gave an example. Corruption leads to money laundering. Money going into wrong hands indirectly. Eventually Money landing to terrorist organizations who get hold of sophisticated chemicals (they're not cheap) & creating bombs. Now try laughing on that.


Guess you are angry, so will not laugh at that



Spoiler









chaitanya2106 said:


> Whose fault is that if companies don't **** about Indian market? Is it the fault of the companies ? Then lets them that "hey, you're not doing things right.do this".


If company doesn't give sh1t, why would i give sh1t about them.



chaitanya2106 said:


> Your kids can't afford to play original copies of video games so you tell them to steal it. Great!


My dad/mom never told me to pirate. I come to know about games selling for cheaper and i opted for it. So it depends on individual.



chaitanya2106 said:


> You are making it endless otherwise IMHO this topic is totally legit & reasonable.


Again i am repeating, you cannot change this overnight. Let's have fun with this thread till some MOD come and close it.



chaitanya2106 said:


> That is great! Don't buy things you cannot afford. But don't steal it too!



Piracy is not stealing. Quoting from link someone quoted here, 

If someone steals your car, but in the morning it is in your home. Piracy is like that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> That is great! Don't buy things you cannot afford. But don't steal it too!


Not stealing 
Just renting it with a promise to delete it when the purpose is served


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Not stealing
> Just renting it with a promise to delete it when the purpose is served



 

Exact definition of piracy. Someone please change it in Wikipedia.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

> If someone steals your car, but in the morning it is in your home. Piracy is like that.


Piracy is kinda copying a thing and distributing it 
Your car will stay at your home (Y)


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> huh?
> Piracy - CD - Pakisthan- Terrorism  lulwot?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

Who buys CDs for pirating stuff? TPB FTW!!!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

There is this image on the internet which exactly shows piracy is not stealing since piracy just makes a copy of the original and the original stays in its place.
I cannot put the image here since file sharing sites are blocked here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

> And btw, if you want to be "the knight in shining armor" and take on piracy single handedly.. by all means go ahead..


Ill quote this again


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Guess you are angry, so will not laugh at that


 You're not good at guessing.




furious_gamer said:


> If company doesn't give sh1t, why would i give sh1t about them.


It's like saying the other guy doesn't give a **** about me. I should go and steal his work.



furious_gamer said:


> My dad/mom never told me to pirate. I come to know about games selling for cheaper and i opted for it. So it depends on individual.
> [/QUOTE}
> Didn't refer to your dad/mom . Nevertheless, you should know what you're kids are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Who buys CDs for pirating stuff? TPB FTW!!!


Or else DL-DVDs


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Piracy is kinda copying a thing and distributing it
> Your car will stay at your home (Y)



I mean to say that, exactly. It is like someone take a copy of your car. Actually it is taken from image in internet which tells difference b/w piracy and theft.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Not stealing
> Just renting it with a promise to delete it when the purpose is served



Rent involves some appropriate money to be given. How much do you give? Rs. 10?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

So basically YOU are not ready to point out the root issues but instead you chose to b***** about how bad is the consumer.
temme something..yer hungry..and you need food to survive and you got no/sufficient money to buy the stuff..would you rather die or get the stuff by any way possible?
Now using that analogy to the current trend:
a graphic designer (whose monthly pay is sometimes in the mid 10K's) needs a good software (Photoshop or any other graphic suite) to earn his livelihood,how is he supposed to do that? or he would rather suffer un employment?
take off the "moral" mask and then think.
Also FYI most of the guys here use legit software...take a look at our steam account 

now coming to you being a hero..u can go trash/thrash people around for buying/promoting "non legit"stuff,once police locks u up..gimme a call


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Piracy is kinda copying a thing and distributing it
> Your car will stay at your home (Y)



That is just a metaphor to satisfy your needs. One should not exaggerate.



Inceptionist said:


> Who buys CDs for pirating stuff? TPB FTW!!!



Yup, sure. I mentioned this in my opening post.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Exact definition of piracy. Someone please change it in Wikipedia.


 
Where is my cookie now ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> So basically YOU are not ready to point out the root issues but instead you chose to b***** about how bad is the consumer.
> temme something..yer hungry..and you need food to survive and you got no/sufficient money to buy the stuff..would you rather die or get the stuff by any way possible?
> Now using that analogy to the current trend:
> a graphic designer (whose monthly pay is sometimes in the mid 10K's) needs a good software (Photoshop or any other graphic suite) to earn his livelihood,how is he supposed to do that? or he would rather suffer un employment?
> ...



+100
OP is not willing to point out root cause and he never will, unless he is grown up. No offense.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> now coming to you being a hero..u can go trash/thrash people around for buying/promoting "non legit"stuff,once police locks u up..*gimme a call*


*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/LOL.png


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> So basically YOU are not ready to point out the root issues but instead you chose to b***** about how bad is the consumer.
> temme something..yer hungry..and you need food to survive and you got no/sufficient money to buy the stuff..would you rather die or get the stuff by any way possible?
> Now using that analogy to the current trend:
> a graphic designer (whose monthly pay is sometimes in the mid 10K's) needs a good software (Photoshop or any other graphic suite) to earn his livelihood,how is he supposed to do that? or he would rather suffer un employment?



he can buy open source stuff , they make good ones there you knw...



sumonpathak said:


> now coming to you being a hero..u can go trash/thrash people around for buying/promoting "non legit"stuff,once police locks u up..gimme a call



what does that supposed to mean?


sumonpathak said:


> Also FYI most of the guys here use legit software...take a look at our steam account


Then why are you promoting piracy?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> he can buy open source stuff , they make good ones there you knw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any Open Source app better than PS?
BTW I'm better off with my MS Paint


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> +100
> OP is not willing to point out root cause and he never will, unless he is grown up. No offense.



I have mentioned the root cause numerous times in this thread. It is for you to see it. I don't get how you wouldn't acknowledge that you're stealing stuff here?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

Very good point..
Although not many professional artists would prefer GIMP over photoshop/corel
Also, check the price of Photoshop CS6 on adobe store.. you will faint



chaitanya2106 said:


> he can buy open source stuff , they make good ones there you knw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Any Open Source app better than PS?
> BTW I'm better off with my MS Paint



So you want better but are not ready to pay the price. WTF!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> he can buy open source stuff , they make good ones there you knw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one's promoting piracy.. we are each putting foreward our views..
This is not a warez website


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Now we have torrents and file sharing sites. We download and install Windows like its for granted. These are works of years and years of hard work. It is ruining our potential to spend some quality time on your work or studies. *Had piracy not existed, we wouldn't have had so many Gigabytes of illegal copies of movies/tv shows/softwares/games. And in this way we could have saved us months of time & spend it rather on some productive work* to gain money and then spend it legally on whatever we want.



BWAHAHAHAHAHA

Posting this image again.
*i53.tinypic.com/zk04d4.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> So you want better but are not ready to pay the price. WTF!



LOL man, CHECK THE price of Photoshop CS6
Do you think any aspiring/amateur Artist in India would be able to afford it ?
Why do you think its that simple ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Guess you are angry, so will not laugh at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Chaitanya : Dude.I was one a AP Knight like you.... but now i'm corrupted
still have 23 legit games to my credit though 
Replies in Blue


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I have mentioned the root cause numerous times in this thread. It is for you to see it. I don't get how you wouldn't acknowledge that you're stealing stuff here?



Stealing means i have to get some profit. But here i am just making copy by loosing my bandwidth in middle of FUP sh1t.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> LOL man, CHECK THE price of Photoshop CS6
> Do you think any aspiring/amateur Artist in India would be able to afford it ?
> Why do you think its that simple ?


He wants me to sell my beloved Burst 
jk


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> LOL man, CHECK THE price of Photoshop CS6
> Do you think any aspiring/amateur Artist in India would be able to afford it ?
> Why do you think its that simple ?



I don't care what the price is , I don't care if its in millions. All I care about that I will not steal someone's ears and ears of hard work.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Chaitanya : Dude.I was one a AP Knight like you.... but now i'm corrupted
> still have 23 legit games to my credit though
> Replies in Blue



you are not corrupted.. you are tiberium infected


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Posting this image again.
> *i53.tinypic.com/zk04d4.jpg



Tell me one reason if that situation is uncommon in india?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> He wants me to sell my beloved Burst
> jk



You have to sell your phone and bike to purchase PS.



chaitanya2106 said:


> I don't care what the price is , I don't care if its in millions. All I care about that I will not steal someone's *ears and ears* of hard work.



Corrected. It's years and years.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> he can buy open source stuff , they make good ones there you knw...


you have NO idea about Software's...do you?
as for open source,no offense to anyone...but ITS NOT SUITABLE for professionals(start using some stuff then you will know.)


chaitanya2106 said:


> what does that supposed to mean?





chaitanya2106 said:


> Then why are you promoting piracy?


am just looking at the real scenario..which you are not...
its easy to be an armchair moralist...once you take a look at the real scenario the whole world comes crashing down on you.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Chaitanya : Dude.I was one a AP Knight like you.... but now i'm corrupted
> still have 23 legit games to my credit though
> Replies in Blue



I think the Mods will be better off if they atleast give some kind of warning to them.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> Also FYI most some of the guys here use legit software...take a look at our steam account


corrected.
just because you,Skud,Faun etc use legit stuff,that does not mean everyone here does........


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> So...basically......they shouldn't price it right...but we would be made to cough up more than what people all over the world does..
> seems a lot familiar like......blackmarket?
> pardon me am a noob...but i dont really see the intelligence here..
> and dont get me started on* censoring stuff in India..[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> am just looking at the real scenario..which you are not...
> its easy to be an armchair moralist...once you take a look at the real scenario the whole world comes crashing down on you.


+1
@OP
Take a look at reality instead of jumping at some un-realistic piracy thing in your hand.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I don't care what the price is , I don't care if its in millions. All I care about that I will not steal someone's ears and ears of hard work.


This post.

*i.imgur.com/SpVCdOc.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

lol im done with this thread.. no point trying to talk sense to him..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> corrected.
> just because you,Skud,Faun etc use legit stuff,that does not mean everyone here does........



am just assuming everyone's good...
"innocent until proven guilty" u know


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I think the Mods will be better off if they atleast give some kind of warning to them.



Mods here are lenient.they understand.
the mods on IVG are very strict on the other hand


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> corrected.
> just because you,Skud,Faun etc use legit stuff,that does not mean everyone here does........



50%  of my purchases over last 4 years is legit stuff, apart from Microsh1t.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> corrected.
> just because you,Skud,Faun etc use legit stuff,that does not mean everyone here does........


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Well Steam sales/Humble bundle are a big saviour
I got the whole COH series,Darksiders 1,Metro 2033,saints row 3 and dawn of war for rougly 250 bucks via humble bundle decemeber 2012


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I think the Mods will be better off if they atleast give some kind of warning to them.



Warning for what?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 50%  of my purchases over last 4 years is legit stuff, apart from Microsh1t. a



Same here, but no one can afford a ADOBE SOFTWARE no one


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> Warning for what?


To arrest you


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Same here, but no one can afford a ADOBE SOFTWARE no one



Yep. Windows 7 was priced for people on top of money chain, so i decided to ditch the idea of purchasing and *ahem* it.

But Adobe is height of stupidity. Around 1L for complete Adobe Suite :shocked:


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Same here, but no one can afford a ADOBE SOFTWARE no one


ADOBE's are too freaking costly man.....every time i want to purchase it after trial,i look at my bank account and decline..


pratyush997 said:


> To arrest you


me...oh plz.....
am le harbinger...no one can touch me(except a few select specimens of opposite sex  :IYKWIM: )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

where is the "I WILL USE KAMUI ON ALL THE PIRATES" OP
did he decide to desert the battlefield?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Stealing means i have to get some profit. But here i am just making copy by loosing my bandwidth in middle of FUP sh1t.



Atleast , you're ridding the producers of what they deserve. So that way you're stealing from their pockets their hard work.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

@SumonDa LOLOL!
BTW I wished piracy existed in H/W too !
I would be rocking HTC One by now


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

*Overpriced cr@p in India*
*Microsoft stuf
*Adobe-world wide
*Console games
*Bethesda games and E.A cr@p
*Internet :lol

*Overpriced cr@p in India*
*Microsoft stuf
*Adobe-world wide
*Console games
*Bethesda games and E.A cr@p
*Internet :lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *Overpriced cr@p in India*
> *Microsoft stuf
> *Adobe-world wide
> *Console games
> ...



Blizzard games, provided they are even available


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> @SumonDa LOLOL!
> BTW I wished piracy existed in H/W too !
> I would be rocking HTC One by now



Xperia Z, HTC DNA, Nexus 7, 70" 3D LED, Sony Home Theater and a baddass rig to play games (Wishlist is big) .  Please invent H/W piracy. I want these.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *Overpriced cr@p in India*
> *Microsoft stuf
> *Adobe-world wide
> *Console games
> ...


and HTC


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Blizzard games, provided they are even available



Ahh how can i forget the good Ol blizzard selling their games for 3k-3.5k Heights of craziness, I doubt if they even sell their stuff in India maybe 5% gets sold


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Corrected. It's years and years.



All you care about is the typo!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Xperia Z, HTC DNA, Nexus 7, 70" 3D LED, Sony Home Theater and a baddass rig to play games (Wishlist is big) .  Please invent H/W piracy. I want these.


Where is my Venemo then  
Ok Back to Topic!
@OP watch TPB AFK


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> you have NO idea about Software's...do you?
> as for open source,no offense to anyone...but ITS NOT SUITABLE for professionals(start using some stuff then you will know.)


PROFESSIONALS can buy that software.



sumonpathak said:


> am just looking at the real scenario..which you are not...
> its easy to be an armchair moralist...once you take a look at the real scenario the whole world comes crashing down on you.


the whole world will come crashing down upon you even in hell if you're right


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Another reason for piracy you can say is
Let's say Mr.x owns a game he cant share the game with his friends, as his is original slowly they will start hating him saying you never give your game blah blah- they don't know its one time activation


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *Overpriced cr@p in India*
> *Microsoft stuf
> *Adobe-world wide
> *Console games
> ...



Don't buy that especially when you call them "cr@p" . Also, don't steal them , its somebody's work.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't promote piracy,but though i "copy" some stuff,I hate these kinds of pirates
1.the kind who keeps on bragging about how much he downloaded/deleted,How filled his 1TB ext. HDD is etc
2.the kind who blows up 1 lac+ on a gaming rig,then says he's Jobless/I'm a student living in a dorm
3.The shameless kind who ADVOCATES piracy of PC games(even if the said game costs Rs299)


			
				IndianPirate said:
			
		

> If i can get it for Free why Pay?





chaitanya2106 said:


> Don't buy that especially when you call them "cr@p" . Also, don't steal them , its somebody's work.



Kya point hai!


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Another reason for piracy you can say is
> Let's say Mr.x owns a game he cant share the game with his friends, as his is original slowly they will start hating him saying you never give your game blah blah- they don't know its one time activation



Aww , you poor little kid. Wanting all the stuff even if you don't have the money to pay it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> PROFESSIONALS can buy that software.



u dont know how to read...do you


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 50%  of my purchases over last 4 years is legit stuff, apart from Microsh1t.


+1
I recently corrected the M$ part on myself for a "change" (which exactly counted to 699/- bucks).

@OP - There are many here who feel the pinch for the s/w sellers and most of them buy legit whatever affordable (like pc games in my case) and might pirate a little (like TV shows etc that costs a bomb if we have to get the entire collection and also there are so many to pickup). What ever the case, people are doing their part as they can.

There are also few who never ever bought anything legit at all. They have their own reasons of not buying anything at all (if you try to correct them all, you might endup "stfu" unable to answer all their counter queries)

So its all about bringing a balance to the act.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Xperia Z, HTC DNA, Nexus 7, 70" 3D LED, Sony Home Theater and a baddass rig to play games (Wishlist is big) .  Please invent H/W piracy. I want these.



This is how thieves plan before executing .


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Aww , you poor little kid. Wanting all the stuff even if you don't have the money to pay it.



I do  BUY when i CAN


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

The OP lacks reason and some rather essential qualities...
typical of armchair specialists.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> PROFESSIONALS Rich Companies can buy that software.


Corrected
if you are a freelance graphic designer,or have a start-up graphic designing company you are fvcked,if people go according to what you say


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> The OP lacks reason and some rather essential qualities...
> typical of armchair specialists.



May be a TROLL? Who knows?

*EDIT : *

Even my LG L9 Review page takes weeks to get 4 pages, now look at this thread.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Corrected
> if you are a freelance graphic designer,or have a start-up graphic designing company you are fvcked,if people go according to what you say



BTW, does he know the price of the "small" s/w that we are talking about here??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> May be a TROLL? Who knows?
> 
> *EDIT : *
> 
> Even my LG L9 Review page takes weeks to get 4 pages, now look at this thread.



A Migrant Troll from some other Forum for sure......


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

could be...now i can go rambo on him and kill the troll...but that will spoil the fun 
as for the review
:thumbsup:


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> +1
> 
> There are also few who never ever bought anything legit at all. They have their own reasons of not buying anything at all (if you try to correct them all, you might endup "stfu" unable to answer all their counter queries)
> 
> So its all about bringing a balance to the act.



I am not trying to correct them. I am trying to make them realize that they are doing something wrong and then decide whether they want to continue with it or not. Our society promotes piracy. Starting from colleges itself. Every friend of yours has pirated stuff in his computer. Even your deans, directors, professors have it. I think people have gone on to the point of ignorance that they cannot see what their doing. I want to have a reasonable debate here but the piracy advocates seem to have something else in mind.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> BTW, does he know the price of the "small" s/w that we are talking about here??



I guess no. He still thinks Adobe Suite is available for 1299 Rs.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> BTW, does he know the price of the "small" s/w that we are talking about here??



He's a troll i guess.

Most of the "good" softwares are above 5-10k some cost a woooping 45k


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> u dont know how to read...do you



And you know how to steal.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

@OP check the price of photoshop Amazon.com: Adobe Photoshop CS6: Software


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> BTW, does he know the price of the "small" s/w that we are talking about here??



I already said I don't care if its in millions. Pay heed to the posts atleast .



sumonpathak said:


> The OP lacks reason and some rather essential qualities...
> typical of armchair specialists.



You're being judgmental


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

@SumonDa : post you Steam ID here. 
troll will be shocked


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I already said I don't care if its in millions. Pay heed to the posts atleast .
> 
> 
> 
> You're being judgmental


Certified TROLL. Guys he can only write, he can't read, i guess.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I already said I don't care if its in millions. Pay heed to the posts atleast .
> 
> 
> 
> Your being judgmental



You don't care if it millions?  can you gift me a photoshop , sumon a great benchmarking rig  and many benchmarking softwares [No offense sumon]  and furious gamer a killer rig


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I do  BUY when i CAN



And when you can't, just steal the goddamn thing , right?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys first i thought hes that old user chaitaniya who knows it might be his troll id


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You don't care if it millions?  can you gift me a photoshop , sumon a great benchmarking rig  and many benchmarking softwares [No offense sumon]  and furious gamer a killer rig



If i get that, i swear i will buy all my s/w, including MS Windows too.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You don't care if it millions?  can you gift me a photoshop , sumon a great benchmarking rig  and many benchmarking softwares [No offense sumon]  and furious gamer a killer rig



Didn't get my point, did you? Again , not paying heed to the posts here.  . 
I said that already , I don't care if its in millions but I will not steal from someone's work. Someone who has put in days and nights of mental stress, applied all the knowledge he had & came up with the product.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> And when you can't, just steal the goddamn thing , right?



Okay tell me, would you prefer watching a completely censored version of a TV show, or sit comfortabely in front of your computer and watch the Un-censored version?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> You're being judgmental



am i? yer the person who are calling people thieves and all 

@Sawnzer
Steam Community :: [OCF]Sumonpathak :: Games


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys first i thought hes that old user chaitaniya who knows it might be his troll id



Off-Topic Mods.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Didn't get my point, did you? Again , not paying heed to the posts here.  .
> I said that already , I don't care if its in millions but I will not steal from someone's work. Someone who has put in days and nights of mental stress, applied all the knowledge he had & came up with the product.



I get your point mahn, INFACT we all do


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> am i? yer the person who are calling people thieves and all
> 
> @Sawnzer
> Steam Community :: [OCF]Sumonpathak :: Games



Aren't they?



theserpent said:


> Okay tell me, would you prefer watching a completely censored version of a TV show, or sit comfortabely in front of your computer and watch the Un-censored version?



Ofcourse  I would love to watch the Un-Censored version. But if it is not available legitimately than I will not. What's the big deal in that? Atleast, the producers get what they deserve.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Okay tell me, would you prefer watching a completely censored version of a TV show, or sit comfortabely in front of your computer and watch the Un-censored version?


I prefer downloading the TV show,put it into a PD,plug the PD into the TV and watching the TV show on TV while comfortably sitting on my couch

Also,The OP is a troll.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I am not trying to correct them. I am trying to make them realize that they are doing something wrong and then decide whether they want to continue with it or not. *Our society promotes piracy*. Starting from colleges itself. Every friend of yours has pirated stuff in his computer. Even your deans, directors, professors have it. I think people have gone on to the point of ignorance that they cannot see what their doing. I want to have a reasonable debate here but the *piracy advocates *seem to have something else in mind.



My society dint teach me where to look for the porn i download (all porn videos are not legit/free except some of them and dont temme you dont watch or never did them.. please..)

where can i find these advocates?? I wanted to check where to get the best seeding on the tv shows i download..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You don't care if it millions?  can you gift me a photoshop , sumon a great benchmarking rig  and many benchmarking softwares [No offense sumon]  and furious gamer a killer rig



hehe....i wouldn't mind getting a specific benchmarking suite used by anandtech
other than that i have legit versions of the benchmarking software's i use...


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Also,The OP is a troll.



Why would you say that?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse  I would love to watch the Un-Censored version. But if it is not available legitimately than I will not. What's the big deal in that? Atleast, the producers get what they deserve.



Well yes they do get what they desreve.. but main problem in India for piracy is that there is no flow of money.. If we Indian's start earning more then they might starting buying stuff


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

someone call Cyborg47 and NoasArcAngel here........


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

This is what OP is thinking.

*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/36715748.jpg


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> My society dint teach me where to look for the porn i download (all porn videos are not legit/free except some of them and dont temme you dont watch or never did them.. please..)


I didn't talk of porn, you did. 



rakesh_ic said:


> where can i find these advocates?? I wanted to check where to get the best seeding on the tv shows i download.


That ain't hilarious.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

If you say college
Probably my college has cause a loss of 10 lakhs + to adobe, windows

there are atleast 150-200 computers each with photoshop cs2/cs4 now some one calculate the loss


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> This is what OP is thinking.
> 
> *cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/36715748.jpg



Again, Off-Topic. Mods.



theserpent said:


> Well yes they do get what they desreve.. but main problem in India for piracy is that there is no flow of money.. If we Indian's start earning more then they might starting buying stuff



Then stop seeing the pirate stuff and start earning


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Not stealing
> Just renting it with a promise to delete it when the purpose is served


This is What I call Piracy dude!
No ****ing Stealing! 




furious_gamer said:


> You have to sell your phone and bike to purchase PS.


Still a Student, No driving license | No Bike!
Only Bicycle 
all bike stuff after 12th


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> This is What I call Piracy dude!
> No ****ing Stealing!



@rakesh_ic: Here is one of your advocates!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Off topic  :

Look at the numbet of people in this thread


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> @rakesh_ic: Here is one of your advocates!


Nope  Not yet!
I ain't paid yet!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I didn't talk of porn, you did.
> 
> 
> That ain't hilarious.



you have been saying right through the thread that u dont pirate.. Now i am asking you did u ever download a porn. My question is completely valid to check your credibility of trolling here and you are hell bent in being a moral police..

btw, watching porn isnt any crime dude... come on..


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Off topic  :
> 
> Look at the numbet of people in this thread



I meant to those particular posts.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> btw, watching porn isnt any crime dude... come on..


@Akshay *Phew*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

If you take a look at OPs post, it is very clear he is a TROLL. Not listening to anyone, and holding on to one dialogue and copy paste to all.

@OP
Are you seriously against piracy or just wanted to have some fun? I guess second one.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> you have been saying right through the thread that u dont pirate.. Now i am asking you did u ever download a porn. My question is completely valid to check your credibility of trolling here and you are hell bent in being a moral police..
> 
> btw, watching porn isnt any crime dude... come on..



Read the opening posts of this thread.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I*f you take a look at OPs post, it is very clear he is a TROLL. Not listening to anyone, and holding on to one dialogue and copy paste to all.*
> 
> @OP
> Are you seriously against piracy or just wanted to have some fun? I guess second one.



+1000.
I Agree, he's just trying to have some fun over here


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

@OP
Answer this. Did you watch porn? If not there is only 2 good reasons for that.



Spoiler



Either you are a kid or GAY...


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> If you take a look at OPs post, it is very clear he is a TROLL. Not listening to anyone, and holding on to one dialogue and copy paste to all.
> 
> @OP
> Are you seriously against piracy or just wanted to have some fun? I guess second one.



You don't have an answer. You're trying from the beginning to defend stealing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> If you take a look at OPs post, it is very clear he is a TROLL. Not listening to anyone, and holding on to one dialogue and copy paste to all.
> 
> @OP
> Are you seriously against piracy or just wanted to have some fun? I guess second one.


I don't really think so!
REALLY!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @OP
> Answer this. Did you watch porn? If not there is only 2 good reasons for that.
> 
> 
> ...



They have G*y porn as well.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> You don't have an answer. You're trying from the beginning to defend stealing.



Actually we are justifying the reasons, your not trying to listen to our reason exactly as how gamer said


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> You don't have an answer. You're trying from the beginning to defend stealing.



Really, look at all your posts. How you reply to post, let me guess

1. **** thief **** stealing ***** defending
2. **** don't care **** millions **** you purchase Adobe****
3. Professional ***** Adobe ***** buy ****

All your posts comes under these 3 categories. Just read it once again, you will realize that "Yes, indeed, i turned into a TROLL".


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I don't really think so!
> REALLY!



If one reads previous posts here , I think it will be clear who is having fun here.



furious_gamer said:


> Really, look at all your posts. How you reply to post, let me guess
> 
> 1. **** thief **** stealing ***** defending
> 2. **** don't care **** millions **** you purchase Adobe****
> ...



You're trying to criminalise what is legit stuff.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> They have G*y porn as well.



It takes one to find one. Now are you ?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Actually we are justifying the reasons, your not trying to listen to our reason exactly as how gamer said



I found more off-topic posts on this thread than your so-called "reasons".


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

*Close the thread please*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Ends with one good image



Spoiler



*global3.memecdn.com/Piracy-is-Green_o_91488.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @OP
> Answer this. Did you watch porn? If not there is only 2 good reasons for that.
> 
> 
> ...



you will be surprised with the no. of kids that watch porn ( i mean age around 12)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *Close the thread please*


*i.imgur.com/AT4gs6v.jpg

BTW We got a MOD here


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> you will be surprised with the no. of kids that watch porn ( i mean age around 12)





Still OP didn't replied for my question. Maybe d/l porn is not piracy in his moral diary.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> It takes one to find one. Now are you ?



That's not true. I once used gay p0rn gifs during a forum war and spammed the enemy forum.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> That's not true. I once used gay p0rn gifs during a forum war and spammed the enemy forum.



I was JK. BTW that's cruel!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> That's not true. I once used gay p0rn gifs during a forum war and spammed the enemy forum.


and got banned


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Ends with one good image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats your utopian world. trying to defend theft with that. then terrorists would defend their acts by saying that "oh! we're decreasing the population! Oh! we're great!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Still OP didn't replied for my question. Maybe d/l porn is not piracy in his moral diary.



Probably OP is of the opinion that if the people in porn don't do any moral stuff then why should one have any morals when downloading and watching porn.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

BTW Back to topic again folks!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> thats your utopian world. trying to defend theft with that. then terrorists would defend their acts by saying that "oh! we're decreasing the population! Oh! we're great!



This doesnt make sense at all


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Is that a fault of the game developers? Does the fault of customs and taxes make you obligated to steal someone else's work? If you don't get 24-hour power supply in your city, would you love to steal it just because other cities get it?



Customs on software? 

EDIT: Do you belong to any _Dals_ of South? Your intelligence level matches their intelligence level.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> thats your utopian world. trying to defend *theft* with that. then terrorists would defend their acts by saying that "oh! we're decreasing the population! Oh! we're great!



Now look at my quote.



> Really, look at all your posts. How you reply to post, let me guess
> 
> 1. **** thief **** stealing ***** defending
> 2. **** don't care **** millions **** you purchase Adobe****
> ...



*Just read it once again, you will realize that "Yes, indeed, i turned into a TROLL".*



theserpent said:


> This doesnt make sense at all



Just like his arguments.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> That's not true. I once used gay p0rn gifs during a forum war and spammed the enemy forum.





furious_gamer said:


> I was JK. BTW that's cruel!





pratyush997 said:


> and got banned



 @theserpent: Off-Topic. Now you see? 



Inceptionist said:


> That's not true. I once used gay p0rn gifs during a forum war and spammed the enemy forum.





furious_gamer said:


> I was JK. BTW that's cruel!





pratyush997 said:


> and got banned



 @theserpent: Off-Topic. Now you see? 



furious_gamer said:


> Now look at my quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really, you get down to that when you don't have a reasonable answer?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Really, you get down to that when you don't have a reasonable answer?



Read that post from top, where i highlighted words from your post. Oh, right, i forgot, you can't read. You can only write.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Read that post from top, where i highlighted words from your post. Oh, right, i forgot, you can't read. You can only write.



No, you tell me. What is wrong with my posts there? If Adobe Photoshop is available at a price that you cannot afford , why would you steal it man? Why would you not be happy with what you have? Or what you can get? Is your life so miserable that you would goto any extent to have that piece of software even if that involves stealing others' work?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

@chaitanya no offense first of all 
But you are saying this " Why would you not be happy with what you have? Or what you can get? Is your life so miserable that you would goto any extent to have piece of software even if that involves stealing others' work?"
Again and again


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally we have a mod looking here. 

Chaitanya, read posts here about piracy: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/157483-refusal-pay-apps-software-6.html


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Finally we have a mod looking here.


said same a page ago


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

> Really, look at all your posts. How you reply to post, let me guess
> 
> 1. **** thief **** stealing ***** defending
> 2. **** don't care **** millions **** you purchase Adobe****
> ...



Completely agree. this person is totally having fun by saying others thief. He simply cannot answer a question whether he watch porn or not. Now I doubt if he have used any legit softwares/games in his lifetime. I want to know your first PC details, when you was ultra noob about Computers.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> No, you tell me. What is wrong with my posts there? If Adobe Photoshop is available at a price that you cannot afford , why would you *steal* it man? Why would you not be happy with what you have? Or what you can get? Is your life so miserable that you would goto any extent to have piece of software even if that involves *stealing* others' work?



First of all, understand piracy is not stealing. And second, get off of your moral ground and watch it from Indian POV. You are not in US, you are here, deal with it. I understand you recently started buying original games/softwares from your dad's pocket and feeling guilty of all those years of stealing. But not everyone is rich like you. And i want to play that damn game and i cannot afford, But still there is a way to play it by d/l it from TPB. So i am doing this. 

Does it hurt developers? No. Why? Even if the game is selling for 2k here i am not going to buy, so i am not literally taking their sales numbers. Does it benefit developers? Yes. Still remember after playingGTA:SA, i feel like i need to own the game and after came to know price is just 499 INR, i bought that game. 

So piracy never kills developers/studio. They kill themself by over-pricing it.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Customs on software?
> 
> EDIT: Do you belong to any _Dals_ of South? Your intelligence level matches their intelligence level.


That was a reply to the gentleman above. I am no specialist in this field why things cost so heavy?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> First of all, understand piracy is not stealing. And second, get off of your moral ground and watch it from Indian POV. You are not in US, you are here, deal with it. I understand you recently started buying original games/softwares from your dad's pocket and feeling guilty of all those years of stealing. But not everyone is rich like you. And i want to play that damn game and i cannot afford, But still there is a way to play it by d/l it from TPB. So i am doing this.
> 
> Does it hurt developers? No. Why? Even if the game is selling for 2k here i am not going to buy, so i am not literally taking their sales numbers. Does it benefit developers? Yes. Still remember after playingGTA:SA, i feel like i need to own the game and after came to know price is just 499 INR, i bought that game.
> 
> *So piracy never kills developers/studio. They kill themself by over-pricing it.*



Great point


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> First of all, understand piracy is not stealing. And second, get off of your moral ground and watch it from Indian POV. You are not in US, you are here, deal with it.* I understand you recently started buying original games/softwares from your dad's pocket and feeling guilty of all those years of stealing.* But not everyone is rich like you. And i want to play that damn game and i cannot afford, But still there is a way to play it by d/l it from TPB. So i am doing this.
> 
> Does it hurt developers? No. Why? Even if the game is selling for 2k here i am not going to buy, so i am not literally taking their sales numbers. Does it benefit developers? Yes. Still remember after playingGTA:SA, i feel like i need to own the game and after came to know price is just 499 INR, i bought that game.
> 
> So piracy never kills developers/studio. They kill themself by over-pricing it.



that is the main reason why OP started this thread


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> First of all, understand piracy is not stealing. And second, get off of your moral ground and watch it from Indian POV. You are not in US, you are here, deal with it. I understand you recently started buying original games/softwares from your dad's pocket and feeling guilty of all those years of stealing. But not everyone is rich like you. And i want to play that damn game and i cannot afford, But still there is a way to play it by d/l it from TPB. So i am doing this.
> 
> Does it hurt developers? No. Why? Even if the game is selling for 2k here i am not going to buy, so i am not literally taking their sales numbers. Does it benefit developers? Yes. Still remember after playingGTA:SA, i feel like i need to own the game and after came to know price is just 499 INR, i bought that game.
> 
> So piracy never kills developers/studio. They kill themself by over-pricing it.



+infinty.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Does it hurt developers? No. Why? Even if the game is selling for 2k here i am not going to buy, so i am not literally taking their sales numbers. Does it benefit developers? Yes. Still remember after playingGTA:SA, i feel like i need to own the game and after came to know price is just 499 INR, i bought that game.



Even I purchased minecraft after trying a TPB version of it.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @chaitanya no offense first of all
> But you are saying this " Why would you not be happy with what you have? Or what you can get? Is your life so miserable that you would goto any extent to have piece of software even if that involves stealing others' work?"
> Again and again



Am I wrong? And why would i feel offended by your this particular post after i have been gagged by other users here since morning .


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Completely agree. this person is totally having fun by saying others thief. He simply cannot answer a question whether he watch porn or not. Now I doubt if he have used any legit softwares/games in his lifetime. I want to know your first PC details, when you was ultra noob about Computers.



Exactly. I assume, While he owns his first PC, everything would have been pirated and he may not aware of that. But now he is acting on moral ground, after purchasing one game for 299Rs.  

AFAIK 100% of PC users in India, pirates(With/without their knowledge). Am i wrong?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> so piracy never kills developers/studio. They kill themself by over-pricing it.


#epic one


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Try the game first, if you like it and can afford it buy it if you want



furious_gamer said:


> Exactly. I assume, While he owns his first PC, everything would have been pirated and he may not aware of that. But now he is acting on moral ground, after purchasing one game for 299Rs.
> 
> *AFAIK 100% of PC users in India, pirates(With/without their knowledge). Am i wrong?*



Not at all, we have some computer hardware persons who might be trolling users , saying i am installing original windows pay me 5k


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> #epic one



Prime example
MOH warfighter


----------



## ratul (Mar 27, 2013)

i do see some trolls existing in this thread.. 
btw, on-topic of Killing Piracy, i'd say you can't completely kill piracy, especially from india, where not only school, college students are proud pirates, but even big institutions, companies (many) do pirate some way or the other..
The porn clips example given in this thread is a great example to show that we all pirate some way or the other, nobody's all clear here, and don't say that it's not piracy, it definitely is, and as they say in hindi: "Chori to Chori hi hoti hai, fir chahe ek baar hi ki jaaye, chhoti ho ya badi"...
And Photoshop CS6??? pfft, that's just an excuse for us, i do agree that amateur wannabe photographers do need it, and can't afford it, but we home users can use GIMP, and it'll fulfill our needs.. (coz i bet none of us home users don't use even 5% of PS abilities, what all we do is available in GIMP)..
And on professional level, some of my Mechanical Engineer buddies joined a big institute to learn AutoCAD, and guess what, they too had the pirated copies there, why?? just see the price of AutoCAD: Amazon.com: AutoCAD 2013 for PC -- Includes a 1 year Autodesk Subscription: Software
it's ~$4k, i.e., ~2lac rupees, guess even most of the professionals can't afford it, forget my college buddies, who need to use that software after the classes were over to practice their skills, and ended up pirating it, and i support that given it's ridiculous high price.. (though i know it's intended for company use, but see the situation here, you need to practice too as a college student.. ).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> *Exactly. I assume, While he owns his first PC, everything would have been pirated and he may not aware of that. But now he is acting on moral ground, after purchasing one game for 299Rs.  *  at OP
> 
> AFAIK 100% of PC users in India, pirates(With/without their knowledge). Am i wrong?



+∞
Furius is on a Roll



ratul said:


> i do see some trolls existing in this thread..
> btw, on-topic of Killing Piracy, i'd say you can't completely kill piracy, especially from india, where not only school, college students are proud pirates, but even big institutions, companies (many) do pirate some way or the other..
> The porn clips example given in this thread is a great example to show that we all pirate some way or the other, nobody's all clear here, and don't say that it's not piracy, it definitely is, and as they say in hindi: "Chori to Chori hi hoti hai, fir chahe ek baar hi ki jaaye, chhoti ho ya badi"...
> And Photoshop CS6??? pfft, that's just an excuse for us, i do agree that amateur wannabe photographers do need it, and can't afford it, but we home users can use GIMP, and it'll fulfill our needs.. (coz i bet none of us home users don't use even 5% of PS abilities, what all we do is available in GIMP)..
> ...



somebody here is atleast speaking sense.
unlike trolling and counter-trolling here


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Not at all, we have some computer hardware persons who might be trolling users , saying i am installing original windows pay me 5k



Yes. Our first always comes with Pirated Windows, if not, at least some pirated games/softwares which these H/W walas used to install as gift. 

You cannot deny that. Take your first PC purchase and comment on that please.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

BTW About pirated photoshop, I agree with ratul. I use paint.net too. It can do everything I want.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess the best thing for us to do now is stop commenting here, When our words are not heard and repeated by the same sentence again and again


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> First of all, understand piracy is not stealing. And second, get off of your moral ground and watch it from Indian POV. You are not in US, you are here, deal with it. I understand you recently started buying original games/softwares from your dad's pocket and feeling guilty of all those years of stealing. But not everyone is rich like you. And i want to play that damn game and i cannot afford, But still there is a way to play it by d/l it from TPB. So i am doing this.


That's not an excuse. If you're poor then sorry ,that software isn't made for you. Earn & get a living, then may be you might have enough money in your pockets to go and purchase whatever you like or wait for the government to subsidize it . 



furious_gamer said:


> Does it hurt developers? No. Why? Even if the game is selling for 2k here i am not going to buy, so i am not literally taking their sales numbers. Does it benefit developers? Yes. Still remember after playingGTA:SA, i feel like i need to own the game and after came to know price is just 499 INR, i bought that game.
> 
> So piracy never kills developers/studio. They kill themself by over-pricing it.


If your days and nights of work that you put in is available for free at someplace, will that hurt you? I guess YES. Developers have their own option whether to become freelance or work for proprietary software. If GTA IV is available for Rs. 375 then I would definitely go for that "SINCE I CAN AFFORD IT". Otherwise, I will have to control my desires & not go for something illegal.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Yes. Our first always comes with Pirated Windows, if not, at least some pirated games/softwares which these H/W walas used to install as gift.
> 
> You cannot deny that. Take your first PC purchase and comment on that please.


My first PC had pirated Win XP on it(i was 10 yrs that time)
My first laptop had windows 7 pre-installed
Moral of the story : Never buy PC's from HW walas


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> That's not an excuse. If you're poor then sorry ,that software isn't made for you. Earn & get a living, then may be you might have enough money in your pockets to go and purchase whatever you like or wait for the government to subsidize it .
> 
> 
> If your days and nights of work that you put in is available for free at someplace, will that hurt you? I guess YES. Developers have their own option whether to become freelance or work for proprietary software. If GTA IV is available for Rs. 375 then I would definitely go for that "SINCE I CAN AFFORD IT". Otherwise, I will have to control my desires & not go for something illegal.



You buy game w/o even playing demo? That's some hi-fi sh1t.

Meh, skipping this thread. OP is too intelligent to reply to.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> AFAIK 100% of PC users in India, pirates(With/without their knowledge). Am i wrong?


I mentioned that in the opening post.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> If your days and nights of work that you put in is available for free at someplace, will that hurt you? I guess YES.



How? Please explain.
I recommend you talk to some game developers too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

@OP Either you are high or new to piracy world


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Moral of the story : Never buy PC's from HW walas



I insisted my computer-assembler to only install Geniune Windows on the PC. He did that. But added all pirated crap(Office, PS, softwares no one ever uses like ringtonemaker(dafaq?)). Why I asked him to assemble and install windows is a different story though.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You buy game w/o even playing demo? That's some hi-fi sh1t.
> 
> Meh, skipping this thread. OP is too intelligent to reply to.



There are legal Demo's available if you know what that means 



Nipun said:


> How? Please explain.
> I recommend you talk to some game developers too.



I created a proprietary software. I want that to be available to download at a premium.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

@OP :Whats your steam ID,whats your Origin ID?
and have you seen this thread?
I want to see how Legit you are........


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

What do you say about movies and TV shows?

1. Person of Interest : Aired only season 1 on TV. And only 12 episodes out of 23. No sign of second season in India
2. The Big Bang Theory : We only get censored version which is again at least year old.
3. Django Unchained : Released in US on 25 Dec 2012. In India it was released on 22 March 2013. That version is also edited. And DVDrip was available on torrents since January.

I can go on and on about Spartacus, GoT and others movies and TV shows, but i think I've made my point clear.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

ratul said:


> i do see some trolls existing in this thread..
> btw, on-topic of Killing Piracy, i'd say you can't completely kill piracy, especially from india, where not only school, college students are proud pirates, but even big institutions, companies (many) do pirate some way or the other..
> The porn clips example given in this thread is a great example to show that we all pirate some way or the other, nobody's all clear here, and don't say that it's not piracy, it definitely is, and as they say in hindi: "Chori to Chori hi hoti hai, fir chahe ek baar hi ki jaaye, chhoti ho ya badi"...
> And Photoshop CS6??? pfft, that's just an excuse for us, i do agree that amateur wannabe photographers do need it, and can't afford it, but we home users can use GIMP, and it'll fulfill our needs.. (coz i bet none of us home users don't use even 5% of PS abilities, what all we do is available in GIMP)..
> ...



Atleast you're way better than these nerds who wouldn't accept that they're stealing.   



CommanderShawnzer said:


> @OP :Whats your steam ID,whats your Origin ID?
> and have you seen this thread?
> I want to see how Legit you are........



Please read my opening posts.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Atleast you're way better than these *nerds *who wouldn't accept that they're stealing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> What do you say about movies and TV shows?
> 
> 1. Person of Interest : Aired only season 1 on TV. And only 12 episodes out of 23. No sign of second season in India
> 2. The Big Bang Theory : We only get censored version which is again at least year old.
> ...



ewwww......who watches movies in that quality


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> What do you say about movies and TV shows?
> 
> 1. Person of Interest : Aired only season 1 on TV. And only 12 episodes out of 23. No sign of second season in India
> 2. The Big Bang Theory : We only get censored version which is again at least year old.
> ...



I know all that. Shows aren't projected LIVE here. WWE is a prime example.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Atleast you're way better than these *nerds* who wouldn't accept that they're stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my opening posts.


and who the F*** are you? some jock from SotY?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ewwww......who watches movies in that quality



I usually don't. But I wanted to participate in online discussions on movie forums. At least I don't watch camrips on cell phone.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I created a proprietary software. I want that to be available to download at a premium.



No one wants to buy because it's too expensive. You make no sale and die in a hole. (Wanted to make a sensible post, but what the heck!)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Atleast you're way better than these nerds who wouldn't accept that they're stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my opening posts.


You are a Troll.Hence Proved through Furious' theorem


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> and who the F*** are you? some jock from SotY?



Nerd is a decent word.   



Nipun said:


> No one wants to buy because it's too expensive. You make no sale and die in a hole. (Wanted to make a sensible post, but what the heck!)



That's how you hurt a developer.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I know all that. Shows aren't projected LIVE here. WWE is a prime example.



Then what is your opinion about pirating that?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You are a Troll.Hence Proved through Furious' theorem



And Furious' is who? Is he an authority? Why keep getting off-topic all the time & making me do it once with my nerd posting.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Nerd is a decent word.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you hurt a developer.



By using non-sense logic?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Then what is your opinion about pirating that?



I watch WWE on TV. 



Nipun said:


> By using non-sense logic?



Cut the "non" out of that.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I created a proprietary software. I want that to be available to download at a premium.



Now you are coming to line.. To talk about your proprietary software, Feel safe no one will have time to crack it.

Talking about small softwares, why we pirate is suppose you need a conversion tool for your work(personal/official). You are going to use it only once, then done. No free version is not available/ Demo will convert only 5-10 pages(just an example). What will you do? 

If you tell you will spend $50 for one time use only.. You are ......!!! (no word to express my surprise)


And I personally dont think piracy will unemploy the developer just like selling of one more copy will not pay the developer a bit more. I am a software developer, but my salary is constant whether a sleep in office or work till midnight. Though it is offtopic, and many reason you can say defending it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> *I watch WWE on TV.*


After downloading from TBP i guess?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Cut the "non" out of that.



Looks like you're not reading all posts in this thread. Read furious_gamer's post on previous page. If no one's going to buy, piracy doesn't hurt.

And again, I recommend you to talk to some software/game developer about this.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> After downloading from TBP i guess?



No. On Ten Sports. The channel I paid for "LEGITIMATELY" 



Nipun said:


> Looks like you're not reading all posts in this thread. Read furious_gamer's post on previous page. If no one's going to buy, piracy doesn't hurt.
> 
> And again, I recommend you to talk to some software/game developer about this.



That's what the people who pirate stuff think.



arijitsinha said:


> Now you are coming to line.. To talk about your proprietary software, Feel safe no one will have time to crack it.
> 
> Talking about small softwares, why we pirate is suppose you need a conversion tool for your work(personal/official). You are going to use it only once, then done. No free version is not available/ Demo will convert only 5-10 pages(just an example). What will you do?
> 
> If you tell you will spend $50 for one time use only.. You are ......!!! (no word to express my surprise)



I will not go for that software which I cannot afford. I will go for some open source alternatives.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Anybody here watched TPB AFK?
Piracy .. anything?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

Why don't you provide to us a small list of games you purchased? Here's mine:


Spoiler



Just Cause 2, Team Fortress2, Minecraft, Portal 2, Mafia 2, Dirt 3, Closure, Binding of Isaac, Half-life 2, Episode one, two, lost cost, GTA 4, Battlefield 3, Anno 2070 and forgot about rest


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> No. On Ten Sports. The channel I paid for "LEGITIMATELY"



From your local cable operator... 

That's height of piracy, if you are not using any STB.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> That's what the people who pirate stuff think.



And they are right too. I'm not a pirate and I said that.



furious_gamer said:


> From your local cable operator...
> 
> That's height of piracy, if you are not using any STB.



+1


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> From your local cable operator...
> 
> That's height of piracy, if you are not using any STB.



No , I just installed STB. BTW I didn't know about that. How is one pirating stuff when getting from local cable operator? Can you explain?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why don't you provide to us a small list of games you purchased? Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


As if Whatever he says will be ****ing true!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

You really can't expect an Indian to pay for anything other than an AV, and I believe this is because of lack of awareness. I know Microsoft guys work for years day and night to develop an Operating System which people download for free. But because I know that they have been spending day and night for years over this software, I will try to purchase an original copy if I'm able to. Programs like dreamspark really help in this. I think companies should introduce an installment system (like Adobe already did) for their softwares. No one would mind paying 1000 rupees for 3-4 months rather than paying 4000 straight away.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why don't you provide to us a small list of games you purchased? Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I purchased only Ashes Cricket 2009. It was available at Rs. 229 only.  And No, I didn't went for a pirated version to check out the demo.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> No , I just installed STB. BTW I didn't know about that. How is one pirating stuff when getting from local cable operator? Can you explain?




In short, cable operator pays only a small portion of what he earns to the service providers/distributers and thus evades taxes too. STB doesn't let them do this.



chaitanya2106 said:


> I purchased only Ashes Cricket 2009. It was available at Rs. 229 only.  And No, I didn't went for a pirated version to check out the demo.



So everyone on this thread was right! You don't own any other games? What about your OS?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You really can't expect an Indian to pay for anything other than an AV, and I believe this is because of lack of awareness. I know Microsoft guys work for years day and night to develop an Operating System which people download for free. But because I know that they have been spending day and night for years over this software, I will try to purchase an original copy if I'm able to. Programs like dreamspark really help in this. I think companies should introduce an installment system (like Adobe already did) for their softwares. No one would mind paying 1000 rupees for 3-4 months rather than paying 4000 straight away.



Yeah, that dreamspark program is very good. I used Visual Studio Professional 2010 for free. They gave me the key.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why don't you provide to us a small list of games you purchased? Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Mine



Spoiler



GTA:SA, GTA:IV, GTA:EFLC, GTA:VC, GTA III (Mobile), Just Cause, AC1, AC2, Crysis Warhead, Conflict : DS, COH, Dirt 2, DMC 3, DMC 4, Driver 4 : parallel lines, F1 2011 and forgot about games i bought online


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> No , I just installed STB. BTW I didn't know about that. How is one pirating stuff when getting from local cable operator? Can you explain?


About 8-10 years ago, ESPN cancelled the contract with my citie's distributor. The local cable operator simple installed TataSky and broadcasted ESPN from tatasky to cable TV.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> *I purchased only Ashes Cricket 2009*. It was available at Rs. 229 only.  And No, I didn't went for a pirated version to check out the demo.


And everything else was pirated?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> In short, cable operator pays only a small portion of what he earns to the service providers/distributers and thus evades taxes too. STB doesn't let them do this.


Hmm.... Thanks for the info.  




Nipun said:


> So everyone on this thread was right! You don't own any other games? What about your OS?



Why is everyone so much damn interested to know about me upside down ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once accidentally paid Rs.50 to Vodafone for NFS Undercover on my phone. Didn't even downloaded the game, so that can be considered as donation to developers?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

Games i bought


Spoiler



C&C 3 and C&C 3 : Kane's Wrath,C&C 4,BF2,BF3,ME,ME2,ME3,FIFA 12,Darksiders,Darksiders 2,Crysis,DA:O,DA2,DMC4,Fallout 3 and a bunch of crap games i don't remember


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I once accidentally paid Rs.50 to Vodafone for NFS Undercover on my phone. Didn't even downloaded the game, so that can be considered as donation to developers?



lol. Did it with NFS:Shift once. File is too large so didn't downloaded.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Yeah, that dreamspark program is very good. I used Visual Studio Professional 2010 for free. They gave me the key.


Just VS? Not the OS?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> *
> Why is everyone so much damn interested to know about me upside down ?*



We want  to know whether you practice what you preach.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> We want  to know whether you practice what you preach.....



:thumbsup:


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Just VS? Not the OS?



If you people pay for the things you own legitimately. Why do you promote piracy ? Oh! I get it. For all the other stuffs that you cannot afford


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> If you people pay for the things you own legitimately. Why do you promote piracy ? Oh! I get it. For all the other stuffs that you cannot afford



God, he is an TROLL.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Folks Enough BS 
Anorion is here


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> If you people pay for the things you own legitimately. Why do you promote piracy ? Oh! I get it. For all the other stuffs that you cannot afford



Says the guy who bought *Only *Ashes 2009


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> If you people pay for the things you own legitimately. *Why do you promote piracy *? Oh! I get it. For all the other stuffs that you cannot afford


Yeah, Because all ain't ultra-rich like you and got enough cash to buy winrar  

Aaruni Share your experience 
The teacher one


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah, Because all ain't ultra-rich like you and got enough cash to buy winrar



He admitted he only purchased Ashes 2009 so far. So i guess still he uses pirated WinRAR (  WinRAR? pirated? )


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2013)

WTH!!! 252 posts.. will take time to read all replies


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> WTH!!! 252 posts.. will take time to read all replies



9 pages of awesomeness and epic posts. Just read it when you are free, don't forget to eat popcorn.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> WTH!!! 252 posts.. will take time to read all replies


Doesn't worth it 
Start from this page instead !
BS BS all the way


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Doesn't worth it
> Start from this page instead !
> BS BS all the way



Don't forget to skip all posts by OP. Mostly BS and some of mine too.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 27, 2013)

My games list (original)



Spoiler



Fifa 11, Crysis 2, AC2, Arkham asylum, GTA4, CSS, splinter cell chaos theory, farcry 2, gta eflc, fifa 12, burnout paradise,TMNT, buzz lightyear , gta VCS, little big planet, army of 2 40th day, godfather1, godfather 2, ben 10 alien force, midnight club 3 la dub, gta chinatown wars, desi adda, fifa street 2. NFS UG2 x2, mirrors edge, fifa 12, killzone 3, uncharted1, uncharted 2, dirt3, arkham city, gta eflc+gta 4 (ps3), red dead redemption, max payne 3, and a few more which I cant recall.



If you dont believe I can post pics too..


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> We want  to know whether you practice what you preach.....



Though I have already posted but for your sake: 
I feel guilty now of using illegal stuff. I want to get rid of the devil inside that tries to prevent me doing any work. I hate piracy because too much is available for free. That should not be the case. I have seen people getting addicted to porn in india because it is available at just the click of a mouse whenever and wherever , all for free. Thus stopping them from doing anything productive. People are raping women & recording their hell activities & uploading them onto the internet. This is spreading like wildfire. Now if we take piracy as LEGIT, then sometimes we wouldn't mind surfing the occasional illegal stuff on the internet. May be somebody uploaded onto some torrent site. We go there often to download movies/tv shows/games, don't we? Sometimes we might as well check out some adult stuff. In that way, what should've not reached you, has eventually found some memory on your computer. 
Use things as they are meant to be & everything will be fine.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> though i have already posted but for your sake:
> *i feel guilty now of using illegal stuff.* i want to get rid of the devil inside that tries to prevent me doing any work. I hate piracy because too much is available for free. That should not be the case. I have seen people getting addicted to porn in india because it is available at just the click of a mouse whenever and wherever , all for free. Thus stopping them from doing anything productive. People are raping women & recording their hell activities & uploading them onto the internet. This is spreading like wildfire. Now if we take piracy as legit, then sometimes we wouldn't mind surfing the occasional illegal stuff on the internet. May be somebody uploaded onto some torrent site. We go there often to download movies/tv shows/games, don't we? Sometimes we might as well check out some adult stuff. In that way, what should've not reached you, has eventually found some memory on your computer.
> Use things as they are meant to be & everything will be fine.


ha!
*@mods* : Ban this mutha!


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ha!
> *@mods* : Ban this mutha!



Excuse me! I have already mentioned that in my opening post of this thread. Mods , see what language he/she is trying to use.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 27, 2013)

Some men can't be bullied, reasoned, argued or negotiated with. Some men, just want to watch the pirates burn.



Spoiler



On forums, those men are called trolls


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Though I have already posted but for your sake:
> I feel guilty now of using illegal stuff. I want to get rid of the devil inside that tries to prevent me doing any work. I hate piracy because too much is available for free. That should not be the case. I have seen people getting addicted to porn in india because it is available at just the click of a mouse whenever and wherever , all for free. Thus stopping them from doing anything productive. People are raping women & recording their hell activities & uploading them onto the internet. This is spreading like wildfire. Now if we take piracy as LEGIT, then sometimes we wouldn't mind surfing the occasional illegal stuff on the internet. May be somebody uploaded onto some torrent site. We go there often to download movies/tv shows/games, don't we? Sometimes we might as well check out some adult stuff. In that way, what should've not reached you, has eventually found some memory on your computer.
> Use things as they are meant to be & everything will be fine.



Wow! Now your perspective turned towards porn & rape!? Certain things cannot be stopped and porn and piracy is among them. Raping is different altogether so no need to discuss it in here. 



Spoiler



Many men who had accused of rape doesn't have exposure to internet and never would have watched porn. But still it depends on his ****ing mind and one cannot be stop until he comes to limelight. So porn != leading to rape. IMO it reduces rape.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

Piracy -> Porn -> Rape 
WTF?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Some men can't be bullied, reasoned, argued or negotiated with. Some men, just want to watch the pirates burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i.imgur.com/HfYQyIE.png


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh Man! When I try to talk some sense here.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Piracy -> Porn -> Rape
> WTF?



My reaction when i first read that post : 

But atleast he changed his path to give us some good entertainment.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Excuse me! I have already mentioned that in my opening post of this thread. *Mods , see what language he/she is trying to use.*



Ooooohhhhhh..... i'm so scared  



aaruni said:


> Some men can't be bullied, reasoned, argued or negotiated with. Some men, just want to watch the pirates burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the single most epic most in this thread 
Actually,isn't this dialogue said by Alfred?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> My reaction when i first read that post :
> 
> But atleast he changed his path to give us some good entertainment.



Accept it or not but there are people who would go out and rape after watching porn. You must be damn serious because of recent events


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> *Accept it or not but there are people who would go out and rape after watching porn*. You must be damn serious because of recent events


Provide evidence pls
Piracy to Porn


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Accept it or not but there are people who would go out and rape after watching porn. You must be damn serious because of recent events



You admitted that you watch porn too, so did you ever thought about raping some one. Please don't change the damn topic towards rape. If you want to, start a new thread. We are ready to troll there.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

OP in 1st page 
Piracy> CD > Pakisthan > terrorism 


Op in 9th page
Piracy -> Porn -> Rape 

OP you need to sleep, either you are a dev who got trolled cuz of piracy or new to these stuff

Enough BS! 
Close Thread man!


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> If you people pay for the things you own legitimately. Why do you promote piracy ? Oh! I get it. For all the other stuffs that you cannot afford



Now he opted for new words. "You cannot afford."


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> OP in 1st page
> Piracy> CD > Pakisthan > terrorism
> 
> 
> ...



See , these are real , whether you acknowledge it or not. I only gave few examples which are just the tip of the iceberg. Once you do some practical research you would come to some conclusion.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> the single most epic most in this thread
> Actually,isn't this dialogue said by Alfred?



I put in the  , just in case some people fail to understand the refernce


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You admitted that you watch porn too, so did you ever thought about raping some one. Please don't change the damn topic towards rape. If you want to, start a new thread. We are ready to troll there.


How are the rapes happening ? Have you done some research over it? Isn't access to cheap/pirate stuff one of the causes ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Piracy -> Porn -> Rape
> WTF?



I remember Terrorism was also discussed..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Accept it or not but there are people who would go out and rape after watching porn. You must be damn serious because of recent events



u know a few of em?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Com'on man!!
Piracy to terrorism to POrn to Rape! 
WTF is going on?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> OP in 1st page
> Piracy> CD > Pakisthan > terrorism
> 
> 
> ...


Guess mods are having some fun watching this thread.



chaitanya2106 said:


> How are the rapes happening ? Have you done some research over it? Isn't access to cheap/pirate stuff one of the causes ?


Nope. Do some research before talking. Do you think people from village watch porn by d/l from Internet or buying CD's?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 27, 2013)

seriously guys, close the thread now. Anorion, I know you are watching


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

confused OP is confused...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I remember Terrorism was also discussed..


Yeah
in the first page
My post covers it 

NO need to close thread now! 
Troll mode activated


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

OP is like one of those politician's who have the foot-in-mouth disease 
Piracy>Pakistan> Terrorism 
Piracy>Pr0ns>Raype 

just like some Khap guy in Haryana said



			
				RandomHaryanaKhapGuy said:
			
		

> Chowmein khaane se balatkar hote hain(rapes happen because of chowmein)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

aaruni said:


> seriously guys, close the thread now. Anorion, I know you are watching



Read spoiler.



Spoiler



Aren't you have fun over here? Look at user's currently watching this thread.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> u know a few of em?



No,no OP IS one of them!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah
> in the first page
> My post covers it
> 
> ...


Please don't close this thread, it's a realentertainmentt hub  Move it "Bandwidth wastage" column, jaisa kaam, vaisa naam 

This thread is a perfect example of how to give answers in viva to questions you don't know a **** about.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Read spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gone


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Guess mods are having some fun watching this thread.
> 
> 
> Nope. Do some research before talking. Do you think people from village watch porn by d/l from Internet or buying CD's?



I meant its one of the causes!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I meant its one of the causes!



One of, not major cause. Can we go to topic now? Or is it time to close this thread, if you don't have anything good to say?



pratyush997 said:


> He is gone



Look at user's currently watching this thread. He is here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Read spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG 11 guests watching this nonsense!


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

We would appreciate to know the opinion of the Mods here. Whether closing this thread seems reasonable? 
@furious_gamer: I actually happen to have many links where instances of real rapes are uploaded onto websites. They're all there on your pirate stuff sites. Just imagine people watching all that. The devils will turn more devilish.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Another Troll found 
What the **** is going on with BSNL BB? - Page 4


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

^^if you links then share em


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> One of, not major cause. Can we go to topic now? Or is it time to close this thread, if you don't have anything good to say?



So you see, PIRACY is not all-good . Ah! You finally accepted



sumonpathak said:


> ^^if you links then share em



A live example.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> So you see, PIRACY is not all-good . Ah! You finally accepted


did he said that


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> A live example.



dont try to side track kid...either give links or STFU.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Dear OP,

Why so serious?


Thanks
Joker


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> did he said that



What? You can't read?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> So you see, PIRACY is not all-good . Ah! You finally accepted


Yes, but 90% happens in village, which nobody knows. Rest 10% happens in metro is made big by media. 



chaitanya2106 said:


> A live example.


????


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> dont try to side track kid...either give links or STFU.



OMG! Why doesn't Mods take a look at this sick man who wants to see real rape videos? Aren't you ashamed of what you're asking?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Though I have already posted but for your sake:
> *I feel guilty now of using illegal stuff.* I want to get rid of the devil inside that tries to prevent me doing any work. I hate piracy because too much is available for free. That should not be the case. I have seen people getting addicted to porn in india because it is available at just the click of a mouse whenever and wherever , all for free. Thus stopping them from doing anything productive. People are raping women & recording their hell activities & uploading them onto the internet. This is spreading like wildfire. Now if we take piracy as LEGIT, then sometimes we wouldn't mind surfing the occasional illegal stuff on the internet. May be somebody uploaded onto some torrent site. We go there often to download movies/tv shows/games, don't we? Sometimes we might as well check out some adult stuff. In that way, what should've not reached you, has eventually found some memory on your computer.
> Use things as they are meant to be & everything will be fine.



Please please please kill me

you are CONFUSED first you say you never pirate now you say you are guilty


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> OMG! Why doesn't Mods take a look at this sick man who wants to see real rape videos? Aren't you ashamed of what you're asking?



lol? So you watched it online and when he is asking for proof, he is bad guy. Then what about you?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> A live example.


Confirmed.You raped a girl in your obscure town after watching Pr0ns


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Yes, but 90% happens in village, which nobody knows. Rest 10% happens in metro is made big by media.
> 
> 
> ????



Who said that ? haha.... 90% ... come on ! be serious. Metros are way ahead. Forgot the Delhi incident or what? 


see that person, how he's begging to have those links so that he can fulfill his miserable desire. Guys with such mentality actually rape.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Confirmed.You raped a girl in your obscure town after watching Pr0ns



What a ridiculous judgment! LOLzzz


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Please please *please kill me*


OKay the Prophet is on it's mission


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Confirmed.You raped a girl in your obscure town after watching Pr0ns



And covered the track, but he feel guilt, so he came here to change the world from not let that happen again.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> omg! Why doesn't mods take a look at this sick man who wants to see real rape videos? Aren't you ashamed of what you're asking?




*we want links to news sites reporting such incidents you imbecile troll*


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol? So you watched it online and when he is asking for proof, he is bad guy. Then what about you?



He's asking for proof on a public forum. Come on , you're that stupid to see him through after all these posts ?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> *we want links to news sites reporting such incidents you imbecile troll*



Unfortunately , I don't have that you trollster!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO @Furious! 
Free cookie for you!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

OFFTOPIC:
This is probably the first thread in TDF that got to page 11 in 3 hours


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> And covered the track, but he feel guilt, so he came here to change the world from not let that happen again.



Awesome, what height of stupidity!


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> OMG! Why doesn't Mods take a look at this sick man who wants to see real rape videos? Aren't you ashamed of what you're asking?



see kid..unless u know how to back up ur comments u will be trolled to infinity..that's how internet works...
so again.........back up with real/authentic web links...or STFU....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Who said that ? haha.... 90% ... come on ! be serious. Metros are way ahead. Forgot the Delhi incident or what?



Did you ever seen local news channel or local column in newspaper? :sigh:

I read atleast one or two everyday, from rural places, which is written in that small column and not given any importance.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> OFFTOPIC:
> This is probably the first thread in TDF that got to page 11 in 3 hours



And no one is crediting me 



furious_gamer said:


> Did you ever seen local news channel or local column in newspaper? :sigh:
> 
> I read atleast one or two everyday, from rural places, which is written in that small column and not given any importance.



I read the same about cities.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> What a ridiculous judgment! LOLzzz


Ridiculous judgement huh....


			
				sumon said:
			
		

> dont try to side track kid...either give links or STFU.





chaitanya2106 said:


> OMG! Why doesn't Mods take a look at this sick man who wants to see real rape videos? Aren't you ashamed of what you're asking?





chaitanya2106 said:


> Unfortunately , I don't have that you trollster!


So STFU FFS and stop spewing your baseless BS


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> see kid..unless u know how to back up ur comments u will be trolled to infinity..that's how internet works...
> so again.........back up with real/authentic web links...or STFU....



Asking for evidence on the Internet! what a troll


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Who said that ? haha.... 90% ... come on ! be serious. Metros are way ahead. Forgot the Delhi incident or what?
> 
> 
> see that person, how he's begging to have those links so that he can fulfill his miserable desire. Guys with such mentality actually rape.
> ...



u do know that i can sue ur pants off for making this statement 
should i?



chaitanya2106 said:


> Asking for evidence on the Internet! what a troll



then STFU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Who said that ? haha.... 90% ... come on ! be serious. Metros are way ahead. Forgot the Delhi incident or what?
> 
> 
> *see that person, how he's begging to have those links so that he can fulfill his miserable desire. Guys with such mentality actually rape.*
> ...


Guys, what do I have to do to ban him?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ridiculous judgement huh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Now the Commander has gotten angry! What will he do ? Am so scared! Will he kill me for using original softwares ???



harshilsharma63 said:


> Guys, what do I have to do to ban him?



Guys what do I have to do to ban him. trolled


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Asking for evidence on the Internet! what a troll


That Guy there is a Serious guy
Don't mess with him! 
He knows Judo, Karate, etc with Some dangereous words and is Law guy
can lock you up


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> u do know that i can sue ur pants off for making this statement
> should i?
> 
> 
> ...



Two-Stone Pile Driver


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> And no one is crediting me
> 
> 
> 
> I read the same about cities.



You stay in a city, your additional column will be regarding the happenings of your city. But i stayed in a village and used to read a lot, everyday. 

Proof here : Link

I don't know whether you understand Tamil, but there you can see a lot of news like that. Media doesn't care about this because it is happening in rural places where exposure to porn is 0.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

MODS are probably  now


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Two-Stone Pile Driver


Your existence on TDF is lowering as you post  
Good luck #Trololol Noob


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

this page is rising with double the rate of pc component section!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Press the report button, MODS are probably  now


Anorion is back 
Acting as Audience LOL


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> OMG! Now the Commander has gotten angry! What will he do ? Am so scared! Will he kill me for using original softwares ???



You mean for using only *legit* Ashes Cricket 2009 on your *pirated* Windows OS?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You stay in a city, your additional column will be regarding the happenings of your city. But i stayed in a village and used to read a lot, everyday.
> 
> Proof here : Link
> 
> I don't know whether you understand Tamil, but there you can see a lot of news like that. Media doesn't care about this because it is happening in rural places where exposure to porn is 0.



I read newspaper daily and can't settle on my shoes everyday because of the huge number of rape cases. What is happening with indian men! somewhere piracy does have a role in it. Access to cheap/free non-legit stuff


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys 
*www.google.com/search?q=..chaitany...chrome.0.57j62l3.807&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

are all of them him?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

OK OP ain't child
He is ****ing retard
Link



theserpent said:


> Guys
> *www.google.com/search?q=..chaitany...chrome.0.57j62l3.807&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> are all of them him?


I searched before you


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Your existence on TDF is lowering as you post
> Good luck #Trololol Noob



Troll Demon 



furious_gamer said:


> You mean for using only *legit* Ashes Cricket 2009 on your *pirated* Windows OS?



Nah, it was on a legal Windows 7 Home basic 64-bit.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Guys, what do I have to do to ban him?


just click the "report" button next to chaitanya's profile


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I read newspaper daily and can't settle on my shoes everyday because of the huge number of rape cases. What is happening with indian men! somewhere piracy does have a role in it. Access to cheap/free non-legit stuff



Dude, piracy!=rape. Men's ****ed up mind = rape. Got it. And i seriously doubt you feel guilty for some thing you did in the past. Let's share that thing here.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> OK OP ain't child
> He is ****ing retard
> Link
> 
> ...



hahahahaahhaaha


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> hahahahaahhaaha


Certified Ultra Noob


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Dude, piracy!=rape. Men's ****ed up mind = rape. Got it. And i seriously doubt you feel guilty for some thing you did in the past. Let's share that thing here.



I feel guilty of using pirated software. That's it. If you're thinking I raped a woman , then you're bloo*y wrong. I gave you an example of terrorism before. Nobody asked me whether I planted a bomb somewhere . But you're asking this **** question here. So something is wrong with you. Please, you can share your past deeds. We'll not troll you.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure OP raped some gal in his obscure village and is guilty about it 
Just as he was guilty for pirating


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/LOL.png


ANORION is enjoying! 
Wondering why Ico ain't here o.o


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Certified Ultra Noob



Who? You?

Please don't post Off-Topic posts as this is degrading the spirit of this thread and the forum as a whole.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm sure OP raped some gal in his obscure village and is guilty about it
> Just as he was guilty for pirating



I am sure the Commander has lost control of his discipline & done some heinous crime in the battlefield


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

MODS...

*i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/4758447616/h68F508A8


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

^And ban the OP


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Who? You?
> 
> Please don't post Off-Topic posts as this is degrading the spirit of this thread and the forum as a whole.
> 
> ...



Your the one who started the off topic by starting obsence stuff like r@pe etc


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Who? You?
> 
> Please don't post Off-Topic posts as this is degrading the spirit of this thread and the forum as a whole.
> 
> ...


Broda you went full retard, Never go full retard
Mr.Chaitanya Purandare


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

Ico is offline 



And Anorion is enjoying


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

mods are enjoying the new found fame of TDF i guess


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Your the one who started the off topic by starting obsence stuff like r@pe etc



And you forgot my old posts where I mentioned numerous times about Off Topic threads. 
My point related to rape , so it had to be mentioned.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought we were supposed to kill piracy rather than..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

iNoob 
Credits to Anon  LMAO

Anorion SAAAR 
Are you banned from Locking thread


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> MODS...
> 
> *i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/4758447616/h68F508A8





CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^And ban the OP



Because I have some valid points. And it is a shame that you all are not accepting , except one guy , that piracy is stealing & is a crime.



thetechfreak said:


> I thought we were supposed to kill piracy rather than..



Its a step towards it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> And you forgot my old posts where I mentioned numerous times about Off Topic threads.
> My point related to rape , so it had to be mentioned.



^^ Seriously. From piracy to rape? You had nothing to prove, so you change your focus towards something hot to debate and refusing to give proof. Even if someone give proof, you are ignoring it like 10yr old kid. And all you have to say is off-Topic when you act like a maniac autism kid? Dude, grow up. And i never expected this kinda replies from a grown up man?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

@OP NONE of your points are valid, just like a spammer your just copying the same points and saying them again and again

WAIT Anyone remember EA hired Chinese spammers


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO
Thread won't be locked @Furious and Shawnzer!

iNoob had a deal with Mods



theserpent said:


> @OP NONE of your points are valid, just like a spammer your just copying the same points and saying them again and again
> 
> WAIT Anyone remember EA hired Chinese spammers


Yeah!


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Or iChaitanya  or iNoob
> Thanks Sumon
> 
> Anorion SAAAR
> Are you banned from Locking thread



This is showing dis-respect to the moderators of this forum. They will ban this thread (although that would come as a shock to me) whenever they want. It's not for you to decide that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

~Sniped~


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Or iChaitanya  or iNoob
> Thanks Sumon


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

lol you can't BAN a thread


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> This is showing dis-respect to the moderators of this forum. They will ban this thread (although that would come as a shock to me) whenever they want. It's not for you to decide that.


THANKS!!!!!!!



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8cv2zpjKl1qegw8v.jpg



sumonpathak said:


>


LMAO ok


----------



## Tenida (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Because I have some valid points. And it is a shame that you all are not accepting , except one guy , that piracy is stealing & is a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a step towards it.



Buy a original game dvd and put it in ur a$$ u saint of software


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess OP knows nothing about a meme. After all he is a guilty kid.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Seriously. From piracy to rape? You had nothing to prove, so you change your focus towards something hot to debate and refusing to give proof. Even if someone give proof, you are ignoring it like 10yr old kid. And all you have to say is off-Topic when you act like a maniac autism kid? Dude, grow up. And i never expected this kinda replies from a grown up man?


Mentally disturbed


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> iNoob's FB profile LOL
> *www.facebook.com/iChaitanya
> 
> Sumon da



lets not be as personal as OP is..after all..we are better...right


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Seriously. From piracy to rape? You had nothing to prove, so you change your focus towards something hot to debate and refusing to give proof. Even if someone give proof, you are ignoring it like 10yr old kid. And all you have to say is off-Topic when you act like a maniac autism kid? Dude, grow up. And i never expected this kinda replies from a grown up man?



Sick men who rape  have that sick mentality & that is enhanced after watching porn. Believe this basic fact & see the rapes from this mirror happening in cities. I seriously cannot think of you as a grown up!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Buy a original game dvd and put it in ur a$$ u saint of software



YEAHHHHHH tenida is here


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Because I have some valid points. And it is a shame that you all are not accepting , except one guy , that piracy is stealing & is a crime.



Yes.We all are not accepting  , and* DON'T* want to accept ,We love Piracy  and nothin' ain't gonna change us,This forum is not for your intelligent  kind
So please, Spare us your wisdom and GTFO


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Buy a original game dvd and put it in ur a$$ u saint of software


Here we go Teni*da*


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ~Sniped~



Why did you post that facebook profile? What are you trying to prove?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> lets not be as personal as OP is..after all..we are better...right


Edited


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mods, please ban OP, but don't close this thread.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Sick men who rape  have that sick mentality & that is enhanced after watching porn. Believe this basic fact & see the rapes from this mirror happening in cities. I seriously cannot think of you as a grown up!



Is this thread about rape or piracy? When you can't even stay on topic, how the hell you expect other's to stay so. Just get a grip and grow some balls and give some proof. All i am asking is that, like i gave proof from my side. Do you have proof or you just want to troll here like you did in pagalguyD) site .


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Why did you post that facebook profile? What are you trying to prove?


Sorry  
My bad!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Why did you post that facebook profile? What are you trying to prove?



Trying to prove that you are a kid.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

@pratyush997: You have crossed all limits of decency. How could you be so personal with someone? This is the kind of mentality that you're presenting in a public forum.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Mods, please ban OP, but don't close this thread.


NO!!! *i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/007/423/untitle.JPG


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Mods, please ban OP, but don't close this thread.



Don't ban OP. We need more thread like this from him.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Is this thread about rape or piracy? When you can't even stay on topic, how the hell you expect other's to stay so. Just get a grip and grow some balls and give some proof. All i am asking is that, like i gave proof from my side. Do you have proof or you just want to troll here like you did in pagalguyD) site .



No. You yourself admitted piracy as a cause of rape, didn't you? Then why divert from topic?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> @pratyush997: You have crossed all limits of decency. How could you be so personal with someone? This is the kind of mentality that you're presenting in a public forum.


Mentality?   
You are the cause of 13 pages of BS 
I apologized somewhere above!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> @pratyush997: You have crossed all limits of decency. How could you be so personal with someone? This is the kind of mentality that you're presenting in a public forum.



lol. Just behave like a grown-up then expect other guy to do so. Calling someone as thief and posting some irrelevant stuff and still think that you stay on-topic, you are the one who need some decency.

and he edited the post.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I read newspaper daily and can't settle on my shoes everyday because of the huge number of *rape cases*. What is happening with indian men! *somewhere piracy does have a role in it*. Access to cheap/free non-legit stuff


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Is this thread about rape or piracy? When you can't even stay on topic, how the hell you expect other's to stay so. Just get a grip and grow some balls and give some proof. All i am asking is that, like i gave proof from my side. Do you have proof or you just want to troll here like you did in pagalguyD) site .



Now you are being personal.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2013)

night lulz sorted.


----------

